# Question on Ruger Revolvers



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if Ruger makes a gun like the Judge. One that shoots 410 shot shells and or 45 colt.
I would love to have one for home defense but I will never buy Taurus again. 
I do like Ruger wheel guns though.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Ruger does make a gun that shoots the .45LC, but no .410, they make a 4" Redhawk in .45LC and the Alaskan which is chambered for .454 Casull, but will take the .45LC if I'm not mistaken.The Super Redhawk is also available in the .454, but that thing is HUGE!

I'd go with the Redhawk.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a GP100 and am fine with it for now. If Ruger ever does make a wheel gun that does the 410 and 45lc I guess I will buy it then. If not I won't be buying one.
Thanks for the post. 

Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.:smt1099


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

No, Ruger makes no handguns that allow use of .410 shells. IMO, if ya want a shotgun, buy a shotgun, ya want a revovler, buy a revolver. Ya want a novelty gun, buy a Judge. 
I can add that there'll be a chnage in the Judge line-up soon.


----------

